# Thinking about quitting Lexapro



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

I've been taking 5mg of Lexapro daily, and have been doing so for almost 4 years. It's time for me to renew my prescription, and I'm thinking about weaning myself off -- I've been wanting to stop taking it for a long time. I have 7 days' worth of pills left, so I'm thinking I could break them in half, take 2.5mg every day, and then just stop taking them.

Does this sound like a decent way to taper off? Any advice or similar experiences?

I also am doubting whether the Lexapro has done much for me. I had severe anxiety even with the Lexapro, but for the past several months I've been taking vitamin supplements which have really toned down my anxiety (vitamin B complex). It feels like the vitamins have done more for me than prescription medication, go figure.

In addition, I'm just tired of taking it every day/having to make dr's appointments/having to go to the pharmacy, and have gotten my life into a much better, more stable place than when I started the meds. Plus, it's summer time, and the only thing I have going on right now is summer school -- which is pretty low-pressure compared to the fall/spring semesters. I figure now is the most practical time for me to get off the meds, because I'm not working, just going to school part time.

Please let me know your thoughts!! I know a lot of you guys have been through something similar as far as medication (or are also in my shoes), and would love to hear your input.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Your plan is perfect imo. Tapering off slower will mostly extend your suffering. Lexapro also doesn't have mxh in the way od withdrawal. 5 mg is also a low dosage as you know.

I myself recently quit it cold turkey after 4 months on 40 mg per day and apart from the occasional brain zap for a few days afterwards, I was fine 

Just going cold turkey is also an option for you, maybe do a Seroronin diet for a few weeks afterwards
(Eat only carbohydrates)


----------



## Raining Ivy (May 17, 2013)

I did exactly that a couple years ago and had no problem. I felt similar to how you do - wondered if I needed it, tired of refilling, wanted to try supplements, etc. I weaned quite slowly, and it went fine. 
Ivy


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't think you should have too many problems coming off 5mg - that's a very low dose. Maybe just a bit of dizziness and nausea -I'd probably still taper them a bit though, just to be sure.

Edit: I've found coming off Lexapro very strange though I must admit. I took it for about 3 years and must have stopped it half a dozen times at least. ( Kept getting sick of it and then went back on it. ) I did notice that the withdrawals could vary quite a bit - usually I would feel quite dizzy, headaches and have nausea, but one time ( coming off 20 mg - cold turkey, I think) - I had extreme nausea, stomach cramps, diarrhea etc - almost vomiting. I was as sick as a dog for about 2 days..


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

Inshallah said:


> Your plan is perfect imo. Tapering off slower will mostly extend your suffering. Lexapro also doesn't have mxh in the way od withdrawal. 5 mg is also a low dosage as you know.
> 
> I myself recently quit it cold turkey after 4 months on 40 mg per day and apart from the occasional brain zap for a few days afterwards, I was fine
> 
> ...


Yeah, hopefully the low dosage will make withdrawal not as bad... Glad to heard that you had a good experience with quitting cold turkey! What are the brain zaps, if you don't mind me asking? I've forgotten to take it for 2-3 days in a row in the past, but am not sure if I've experienced that symptom.

Ooh, I just googled the serotonin diet... interesting! Have you tried it? I'm definitely going to look into this, have been trying to eat healthier anyway lol


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

Raining Ivy said:


> I did exactly that a couple years ago and had no problem. I felt similar to how you do - wondered if I needed it, tired of refilling, wanted to try supplements, etc. I weaned quite slowly, and it went fine.
> Ivy


Yay, I'm so glad it went well for you!  Do you feel much different, being off it? Have you tried other supplements?



don36 said:


> Don't think you should have too many problems coming off 5mg - that's a very low dose. Maybe just a bit of dizziness and nausea -I'd probably still taper them a bit though, just to be sure.
> 
> Edit: I've found coming off Lexapro very strange though I must admit. I took it for about 3 years and must have stopped it half a dozen times at least. ( Kept getting sick of it and then went back on it. ) I did notice that the withdrawals could vary quite a bit - usually I would feel quite dizzy, headaches and have nausea, but one time ( coming off 20 mg - cold turkey, I think) - I had extreme nausea, stomach cramps, diarrhea etc - almost vomiting. I was as sick as a dog for about 2 days..


Interesting that your withdrawal symptoms varied so much... with your more minor symptoms, were you able to do things like drive or go to work? I've had some headaches and dizziness from forgetting to take Lexapro in the past, but never nausea/vomiting. Hoping it won't be that bad!


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I found the main withdrawal symptoms were only really bad for a few days and I usually just had some peppermint tea for the nausea. When they were at their worst I didn't go anywhere but if they weren't too bad I could do most things as normal. I think with your dose of 5mg you won't get them as bad, hope not anyway. All the best.


----------



## Raining Ivy (May 17, 2013)

Fleur, I weaned slowly enough that I didn't feel a big change. However, the next time life got challenging, several months later, I tried Wellbutrin. I'm off everything now for a year. I take Vit D in the winter, a good Omega 3, a daily vitamin and herbal supplements. I've also changed my diet significantly. 

I still have anxiety and periods of depression, but I'm getting by. It's not a contest to prove I don't need anything, I just got tired of taking pills. I keep thinking I need counselIing. But I want to give my body a chance to do its own thing. I went off contraceptive pills, too. But I do still take sleeping pills a few nights a month. I'm getting back into painting and gardening, which I enjoy. I buy local, organic when possible and avoid fried and over processed, high preservative foods. Im I'm feeling better. My anxiety and depression may fluctuate with meds, foods, environment... but they will not simply go away. 
Ivy


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I'd go from 0.50mg increments from 5mg every week untill down till nothing that will give your body 10 weeks to adjust to nothing. You will need a measuring cup and a 500ml water bottle or you can try going from 2.5mg down till nothing that will still give you 5 weeks of tapering. 

I did this method im doing really well no rebound ocd depression or anxiety. Im Feeling great. Im also supplementing with htp5 i dunno if it making a difference or not. I personally wouldn't recommend stopping from 5mg. But you can accurately seperate and make 2 doses this way and refrigerate the other one.


----------

